# Frage zum TV: Samsung UE40ES5700 --&gt; UE40ES5700SXZG, Unterschiede???



## sandman2003 (18. September 2012)

Wollte mir den o.g. TV bestellen, stürze aber immer wieder auf ein Modell mit und OHNE    "SXZG"

weiß jemand was das ist??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> Wollte mir den o.g. TV bestellen, stürze aber immer wieder auf ein Modell mit und OHNE    "SXZG"
> 
> weiß jemand was das ist??


 Ich meine hier die Endung wird gerne vernachlässigt, gehe ich über Preissuchmaschinen werden beide Modell-Bezeichnungen angezeigt.
Schätze es wird ein und dasselbe Gerät sein.


----------



## sandman2003 (18. September 2012)

ja das hat meine Internetrecherche auch ergeben^^ 

aber aus Erfahrung will ich lieber sicher sein^^


----------



## Exar-K (18. September 2012)

Die Endungen beziehen sich auf einige Merkmale des Fernsehers und Länder. S müsste für silber stehen, also die Farbe des Teils. XZG bedeutet zum Beispiel, dass der Fernseher für den Deutschen Markt bestimmt ist, andere Endungen stehen für andere Länder. Da muss man unter Umständen aufpassen, da es Schwierigkeiten mit der Garantie geben kann.
Amazon verkauft aber nur die hiesigen Geräte, bei anderen Händlern kann es aber durchaus auch importierte Ware geben.
Es gibt noch weitere Buchstaben in den Endungen für Tuner, CI+ Module, usw.
Wenn das also angegeben wird, immer drauf achten, oder besser noch nachfragen, denn es handelt sich nicht um dieselben Fernseher. Sonst fehlt am Ende noch manch eine Funktion und du ärgerst dich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Endungen beziehen sich auf einige Merkmale des Fernsehers und Länder. S müsste für silber stehen, also die Farbe des Teils. XZG bedeutet zum Beispiel, dass der Fernseher für den Deutschen Markt bestimmt ist, andere Endungen stehen für andere Länder. Da muss man unter Umständen aufpassen, da es Schwierigkeiten mit der Garantie geben kann.
> Amazon verkauft aber nur die hiesigen Geräte, bei anderen Händlern kann es aber durchaus auch importierte Ware geben.
> Es gibt noch weitere Buchstaben in den Endungen für Tuner, CI+ Module, usw.
> *Wenn das also angegeben wird, immer drauf achten, oder besser noch nachfragen, denn es handelt sich nicht um dieselben Fernseher. Sonst fehlt am Ende noch manch eine Funktion und du ärgerst dich*.


 Wenn die Detail-Beschreibung alles beinhaltet was der Fernseher an Funktionen bietet, müsste das doch eigentlich als Sicherheit reichen. Wenn diese so stehen ist der Lieferant in der Pflicht, einen Fernseher mit exakt jenen Funktionen auch anzubieten und zu verkaufen. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Exar-K (18. September 2012)

Sicher, nur hast du dann die Arbeit mit der Retoure, sofern dir die fehlende Funktion überhaupt aufgefallen ist.

Als Beispiel: HbbTV gibt es bei vielen Herstellern nur in der Deutschen Variante eines Fernsehers. In der Beschreibung bei Amazon ist das Feature aufgelistet, die Marketplace-Anbieter verschicken dann aber Importware dieses Models (selbst Amazon passiert das manchmal). Dieser hat dann natürlich kein HbbTV.


----------



## sandman2003 (20. September 2012)

Der Samsung Support hat mir geantwortet:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> UE40ES5700SXGZ ist der komplette Modellcode, wobei das ZG am Ende  die Länderbezeichnung ist. In diesem Falle steht das G für Germany. Wenn  Sie Funktionen wie zb. HbbTV nutzen wollen, muss es ein deutsches  Modell sein.
> 
> ...



naja also... ohne dieses SXZG ist das eifnach nur der Handelsname... wenn ich hier in Dt. der Gerät kaufe, dann isses ja für diesen Markt..

naja ist eh bestellt und schon per DHL unterwegs (angeblich... gestern um 23 uhr die Versandbestötigung erhalten.. hmmm ^^ bis jetzt findet er unter der Paketnummer nix  )


naja hätten wir und ahnungslose nach mr auch geklärt^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Die Paketnummern werden grad bei großeren Shops auch oft schon vergeben, bevor DHL das Paket selber erstmals scannt, weil die Quasi eine "virtuelle Briefmarke" kaufen, die einen Identcode beinhaltet - daher findest Du da oft keine Infos bei DHL, obwohl es formal gesehen vom Shop schon verschickt wurde, wobei das "verschickt" nur ein "verpackt und mit der DHL-Paketmarke versehen" heißt. 

Aber kommt das Ding echt normal per Post? Bei mir "musste" das ein Sperrgutservice bringen, auch 40 Zoll... obwohl das Teil theoretisch auch echt Problemlos ein einer Person getragen werden kann.


----------

